# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  طلبات التقديم لعضوية نادي المريخ

## اللجنة الفنية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

[justify] 
الإخوة الكرام ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

تفعيلاً لدور المنتديات في دعم المريخ وحتي يكون لأعضائها ثقل كبير ومؤثر في إدارة النادي بالدعم المادي والفكري وحتي نكون شركاء في صناعة القرار وإختيار الإدارة المؤهلة ذات الكفائة العالية لتسير أمور النادي ... لذلك لابد من إتخاذ المؤسسية نهجاً ومذهباً .. وأول خطوة في طريق التصحيح هي إكتساب عضوية النادي ...

عليه نرجو من جميع الأعضاء ونحثهم علي إستخراج عضوية النادي ... والتقديم للعضوية سيكون عبر هذا البوست فكل من يرغب بنيل العضوية من مريخاب الداخل والخارج عليه بكتابة البيانات وتوفير المتطلبات أدناه وستقوم إدارة المنبر عبر مناديبها بإستخراج العضوية وتسليمها أو إرسالها للعضو ...

البيانات المطلوبة :
1- الإسم بالكامل .
2- السكن ( شهادة سكن ) .
3- رقم الهاتف .
4- صورتين فوتوغرافيتين .
5- إثبات شخصية ( بطاقة شخصية - جواز -جنسية ) .
6- مبلغ 35 ج عبارة عن رسوم إستخراج بطاقة النادي متضمنة إشتراك شهرين .

من يملك عضوية ويرغب بتجديها عليه بكتابة إسمه بالكامل ورقم العضوية ورقم الهاتف ...

يمكن إرسال البيانات عبر الإيميل أدناه :
[email protected]

للإستفسار الرجاء الإتصال بالأرقام التالية :
عبدالعزيز24 / 0912523021
عمر عثمان / 0912523995
ليونيل العجب / 0912460430
[/justify]
*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*مهم جداً تاريخ فتح وقفل العضوية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفعيل العضوية ده مهم جدا
دور الجماهير سيصبح اقوى من مجرد التشجيع وبس
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

* امتلاكك لبطاقة العضوية يجعلك تشارك فى ادارة النادى بإنتخاب مجلس الادارة واختيار القوى الامين لادارة الكيان العظيم .. سارعوا اخوتى فى تفعيل اشتراككم والمشاركة فى ادارة ناديكم ..
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالنسبه    لمريخاب    الخارج    كيف   الطريقه   وجاهزين   دوما
*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*انا من خارج العاصمه من الولايه الشماليه وجاهز الان كيف هى الطريقه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يعني نحن من بالخارج لا يحق لنا نيل العضوية و للا هناك مساعي . . . قبل أكثر من ست سنوات عندما كنا في هيئة أقطاب المريخ بجدة سعينا لنيل العضوية و لكن أخبرونا بأن الدستور لا يسمح . . . نأمل أن يجدوا حل فالكثير من الطبقة المستنيرة و ممن يمكن أن يدعموا بأفكارهم و بالمادة أيضاً موجودون بالخارج
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نعم النظام الاساسي لا يعطي الحق لغير المقيم في السودان حق نيل عضوية النادي 
لا بل لايحق نيل العضوية لمن هو غير مقيم في ولاية الخرطوم 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

نعم النظام الاساسي لا يعطي الحق لغير المقيم في السودان حق نيل عضوية النادي 
لا بل لايحق نيل العضوية لمن هو غير مقيم في ولاية الخرطوم 



 النظام   الأساسى   فيه   ظلم   كبير   جدا    لأن   المريخ   هو   السودان  عامة  وليس هو  

   مريخ   الخرطوم  ,,,  ثانيا    نحن   الخارج   البلاد   بالتاكيد   سوف  يجئ   اليوم   اللى   

  بنرجع   فيه    لسودان   المريخ   ,,,   نتمنى   أن   يعدل   هدا   النظام    لان  لامكن   نحصر 

  عضويه   سودان  المريخ   لأهل   الخرطوم   فقط
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

النظام الأساسى فيه ظلم كبير جدا لأن المريخ هو السودان عامة وليس هو 

مريخ الخرطوم ,,, ثانيا نحن الخارج البلاد بالتاكيد سوف يجئ اليوم اللى 

بنرجع فيه لسودان المريخ ,,, نتمنى أن يعدل هدا النظام لان لامكن نحصر 

عضويه سودان المريخ لأهل الخرطوم فقط



هذا هو الوضع و لا يعدل الا من خلال الجمعية العمومية للنادي 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

هذا هو الوضع و لا يعدل الا من خلال الجمعية العمومية للنادي 



اذا الذين سيكتسبون العضوية من اعضاء المنتديات
فى الخرطوم يجب عليهم ان يكونوا حضورا فى اجتماع
 الجمعية العمومية القادمة ويتبنوا تغير هذه اللوائح !!
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر مصطفي
					

مهم جداً تاريخ فتح وقفل العضوية



تاريخ البداية منذ اليوم وتاريخ نهاية التقديم غير محدد بمعني أنه مفتوح في الوقت الحالي لكن تم تحديد يوم الثلاثاء القادم لإستخراج عضوية الدفعة الأولي من المقدمين لذلك الرجاء كتابة البيانات المطلوبة وتوفير المتطلبات في هذا البوست حتي نسارع بإكمال الإجراءات ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

بالنسبه    لمريخاب    الخارج    كيف   الطريقه   وجاهزين   دوما




بالنسبة لمريخاب الخارج ...

عليهم إرسال صورة من إثبات الشخصية ( جواز أو جنسية أو بطاقة شخصية ) وصورة شخصية عبر الإيميل المرفق أعلاه ووضع رقم هاتف أي شخص بالسودان يمكن أن ينوب عن العضو لإستخراج شهادة السكن ..
ويمكن تحويل النقود عبر صرافة اليمامة أو الإمارات أو عن طريق الوسترن يونيون بإسم عبدالعزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله رقم الهاتف 0912523021 .. أو عن طريق وكيل بالسودان بتحويل رصيد في الرقم الموضح...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حاكم خيرى حاكم
					

انا من خارج العاصمه من الولايه الشماليه وجاهز الان كيف هى الطريقه




مريخاب الولايات عليهم إرسال البيانات والصورة الشخصية وإثبات الشخصية وشهادة السكن عن طريق الإيميل الموضح أعلاه وتحويل المبلغ كرصيد إلي الرقم 0912523021 عبدالعزيز24 ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*أرجو من كل من يرغب بإستخراج العضوية كتابة البيانات المطلوبة :
 1- الإسم بالكامل
 2- السكن
 3- رقم الهاتف
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الاسم : ابكر ادم ابكر صالح 
رقم الهاتف: 0918270924
السكن : الخرطوم بحري _ الشقلة المايقوما م 24

*

----------


## Deimos

*ومن لا يرغب بكتابة بياناته في البوست عليه بكتابة إسمه ( إسم الدخول ) في البوست وإرسال رسالة خاصة تحتوي علي البيانات ...

وذلك حتي يتم حصر الأعضاء الراغبين بإسخراج بطاقة العضوية ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*كما نرجو من من يرغب بتجديد العضوية كتابة إسمه بالكامل ورقم العضوية وتاريخ إنتهائها ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليونيل العجب
					

 


 







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

بالنسبة لمريخاب الخارج ... 
عليهم إرسال صورة من إثبات الشخصية ( جواز أو جنسية أو بطاقة شخصية ) وصورة شخصية عبر الإيميل المرفق أعلاه ووضع رقم هاتف أي شخص بالسودان يمكن أن ينوب عن العضو لإستخراج شهادة السكن ..
ويمكن تحويل النقود عبر صرافة اليمامة أو الإمارات أو عن طريق الوسترن يونيون بإسم عبدالعزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله رقم الهاتف 0912523021 .. أو عن طريق وكيل بالسودان بتحويل رصيد في الرقم الموضح...



                    كلام   جميل   جدا   ولكن   أين   الأيميل   اللى   نرسل   عليه   وهل  ممكن  نرسل  الصور   الشخصيه   وصورة   الجواز   ونحول   المبلغ   المطلوب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

كلام   جميل   جدا   ولكن   أين   الأيميل   اللى   نرسل   عليه   وهل  ممكن  نرسل  الصور   الشخصيه   وصورة   الجواز   ونحول   المبلغ   المطلوب



الإيميل موضح في المشاركة الأولي 
[email protected]

وبإمكانك إرسال الصورة الشخصية وصورة الجواز في الإيميل وتحويل المبلغ كما هو موضح ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*حليل صفوة الخارج
لا يستطيعون إستخراج العضوية الا بـتحايل
وان استخرجوها لا يستطيعون تجديدها 
والمتضرر الوحيد هو سودان المريخ 
ولي تجربة أكثر من مريرة في هذا الجانب
ساتطرق لها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله
واولي بدايات التطوير المنشود
هي معالجة هذا الخلل الواضح 
...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الاسم : ابكر ادم ابكر صالح 
رقم الهاتف: 0918270924
السكن : الخرطوم بحري _ الشقلة المايقوما م 24




دائما سباق يا إمام ...

كورنر :
يلا يا شباب شدو حيلكم ... العضوية ثم العضوية ثم العضوية ...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*محمد علاء الدين فضل ادريس 

الخرطوم جبل اولياء 

0924901112
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

محمد علاء الدين فضل ادريس 

الخرطوم جبل اولياء 

0924901112



فووووووووق

تسلم يا غالي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*هشام أحمد موسي 

أرسل بياناته عبر الهاتف

*

----------


## aaddil

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

كما نرجو من من يرغب بتجديد العضوية كتابة إسمه بالكامل ورقم العضوية وتاريخ إنتهائها ...



 سلام  واجزل  الشكر  الحبيب  عبد  العزيز
لم  افهم  المقصود بتاريخ  انتهاء  العضوية , اذ
لم  اجد  في  البطاقة  ما  يشير  لذلك
عموما رقم  بطاقتى  هو 4774
تاريخ  نيل  العضوية : 13/7/2006
تاريخ  الاصدار : 15/8/2006
وعلي  حد  قولك : 
كورنر

صوب  الكورنر  نحو  الزاوية  البعيدة

تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

سلام  واجزل  الشكر  الحبيب  عبد  العزيز
لم  افهم  المقصود بتاريخ  انتهاء  العضوية , اذ
لم  اجد  في  البطاقة  ما  يشير  لذلك
عموما رقم  بطاقتى  هو 4774
تاريخ  نيل  العضوية : 13/7/2006
تاريخ  الاصدار : 15/8/2006
وعلي  حد  قولك : 
كورنر

صوب  الكورنر  نحو  الزاوية  البعيدة

تحياتى



الحبيب عادل تحياتي ...

صلاحية البطاقة خمسة سنوات إذا بطاقتك سارية حتي 2011/8/15

واليوم بإذن الله سأوافيك بالمزيد من المعلومات حول عضويتك والإشتراكات ...
*

----------


## كباشي

*ابراهيم المنير حسن الكباشي

بحري / الكباشي

0912950515
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

ابراهيم المنير حسن الكباشي

بحري / الكباشي

0912950515



تحياتي أخي إبراهيم ... سيتم الإتصال بك للتنسيق
*

----------


## كته

*عبدالسلام صالح
مريخابى
وبشجع المريخ
ليس لدى
بطاقه او اثبات شخصيه او موبايل
بس
بشجع المريخ 
وبحب المريخ 
اها رايكم شنو
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

عبدالسلام صالح
مريخابى
وبشجع المريخ
ليس لدى
بطاقه او اثبات شخصيه او موبايل
بس
بشجع المريخ 
وبحب المريخ 
اها رايكم شنو




حبيبنا عبدالسلام ... تحياتي ...

مافي كلام ...

كورنر :
إن شاء الله بطاقة طالب ... :sudilol:
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*
البيانات المطلوبة :
1- الإسم بالكامل .: ناصر موسى الصديق الحسين
2- السكن ( شهادة سكن ) .:الجريف غرب الحارة السادسة منزل 99
3- رقم الهاتف .: 0912778707
4- صورتين فوتوغرافيتين .
5- إثبات شخصية ( بطاقة شخصية - جواز -جنسية ) 
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أنا أقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية وسعيت منذ ست سنوات أن أنال شرف العضوية إلا أنني لم أستطع حتى معرفة من أين أبدأ .. فأرجو من الإخوة إعلامي عن طريقة الإشتراك وكيفية تسليمي بطاقة العضوية .. وأنا على أتم الاستعداد لكافة الالتزامات المادية المترتبة على طلب العضوية ..
أرجوكم أفيدوني ..
الاسم : عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
العمل : مساعد إداري
السكن بالسودان: الخرطوم أركويت - محطة البلابل - منزل 179مربع 56
جوال سعودي : 00966555366439
أنا في انتظار إفادتكم ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

أنا أقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية وسعيت منذ ست سنوات أن أنال شرف العضوية إلا أنني لم أستطع حتى معرفة من أين أبدأ .. فأرجو من الإخوة إعلامي عن طريقة الإشتراك وكيفية تسليمي بطاقة العضوية .. وأنا على أتم الاستعداد لكافة الالتزامات المادية المترتبة على طلب العضوية ..
أرجوكم أفيدوني ..
الاسم : عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
العمل : مساعد إداري
السكن بالسودان: الخرطوم أركويت - محطة البلابل - منزل 179مربع 56
جوال سعودي : 00966555366439
أنا في انتظار إفادتكم ..



الأخ عمار رجاءً راجع الخاص ...
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأسم   :-    حاتم   محمد   سر   الختم  

العمل  :-     مهندس   مشاريع   تكييف

السكن   بالسودان :-     أم   درمان   أبوروف

      جوال  :-    00966544425180  \\\\\   00966563029210
*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*تانى مش زمان علمناها .
طيب

نشات نبيل محمد على 
القاهره 
الضامن الاخ مرهف ....

اوعك يا مرهف تدق ياى وتقول ما بتعرفنى بكلم ليك شلبى !!!
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr_nashat
					

تانى مش زمان علمناها .
طيب

نشات نبيل محمد على 
القاهره 
الضامن الاخ مرهف ....

اوعك يا مرهف تدق ياى وتقول ما بتعرفنى بكلم ليك شلبى !!!



انت يا دكتور علم على راسه نار 
سعداء بتواصلك في اون لاين
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لي عودة بعد الامتحانات
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الاسم مرتضي عبد السلام دياب 
السكن القضارف 
التلفون 0913433033
اتبات شخصيه بطاقه شخصيه
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اتمنى ان ينال كل مريخى عضوية النادي فهى البداية الحقيقية للتغيير والانتماء للكيان بحق واول خطوة فى الطريق الصحيح - قوتنا فى وحدتنا
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ما يواجهه الهليل اليوم من مشاكل ومتاعب علينا ان نستعد لها منذ الان بحشد اكبر عضوية فى تاريخ الاندية الرياضية فالذين يدفعون الان غير دائمين وغير مخلدين فسوف ياتى يوم يذهب الكل وياتى غير ولذا علينا بحماية الحب والكيان فلو كل مريخى فى ولاية الخرطوم فى المصارف والشركات والمؤسسات نال العضوية يكون قد خطونا اول خطوة فى الطريق الصحيح واظنه ليس بالشئ الصعب ويمكن ان يكون بتكوين اسر مريخية بكل هذه المؤسسات
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لي عودة بعد الامتحانات



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

في إنتظارك ياغالي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الاسم مرتضي عبد السلام دياب 
السكن القضارف 
التلفون 0913433033
اتبات شخصيه بطاقه شخصيه



تحياتي يا مرتضي ...

في إنتظارك ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اتمنى ان ينال كل مريخى عضوية النادي فهى البداية  الحقيقية للتغيير والانتماء للكيان بحق واول خطوة فى الطريق الصحيح - قوتنا  فى وحدتنا










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

ما يواجهه الهليل اليوم من مشاكل ومتاعب علينا ان نستعد لها منذ الان بحشد اكبر عضوية فى تاريخ الاندية الرياضية فالذين يدفعون الان غير دائمين وغير مخلدين فسوف ياتى يوم يذهب الكل وياتى غير ولذا علينا بحماية الحب والكيان فلو كل مريخى فى ولاية الخرطوم فى المصارف والشركات والمؤسسات نال العضوية يكون قد خطونا اول خطوة فى الطريق الصحيح واظنه ليس بالشئ الصعب ويمكن ان يكون بتكوين اسر مريخية بكل هذه المؤسسات



الطريق إلي القمة يبدأ بخطوة ...

وأولي خطواتنا إستخراج العضوية ...

تحياتي يا زعيــــــــم ...
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					


بالنسبة لمريخاب الخارج ...

عليهم إرسال صورة من إثبات الشخصية ( جواز أو جنسية أو بطاقة شخصية ) وصورة شخصية عبر الإيميل المرفق أعلاه ووضع رقم هاتف أي شخص بالسودان يمكن أن ينوب عن العضو لإستخراج شهادة السكن ..
ويمكن تحويل النقود عبر صرافة اليمامة أو الإمارات أو عن طريق الوسترن يونيون بإسم عبدالعزيز عوض أحمد دفع الله رقم الهاتف 0912523021 .. أو عن طريق وكيل بالسودان بتحويل رصيد في الرقم الموضح...





السلام عليكم ..
وجمعه مباركة ...
ماشاء الله ...
ربنا يكون في العون 
وتنمياتنا لكم بالتوفيق ...

انا طارق الامين محمد عبد الله 
مقيم ببريطانيا 
عندي مشكلة بسيطة وكبيرة معا ...
اللي هي جواز السفر بتاعي ما سوداني ...
هل ليس لي الحق في التمتع بعضوية النادي ...
ام هناك مخرج قانوني 
ولكم الشكر ...
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*????
لا مجيب ...
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*شئ مؤسف للغاية ..




انك تسأل مجرد سؤال ...
وبعد يومين ما تلقي زول عبرك او رد عليك ....


برضو ممكن نتخطي الحواجز ونجي السودان 
ونتشرف بالعضوية 
من غير مساعده ...
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

نعم النظام الاساسي لا يعطي الحق لغير المقيم في السودان حق نيل عضوية النادي 
لا بل لايحق نيل العضوية لمن هو غير مقيم في ولاية الخرطوم 



...  ارى  مراجعة  هذا  البند   فى  اول  اجتماع  للجمعية  العمومية ..
ماذا  يضير  المريخ  ان  نال  عضويته من  هو خارج  السودان  او خارج  ولاية  الخرطوم ..
..العضوية  دعم  معنوى  ومادى  للزعيم ..كبراعداد  العضوية  قوة  للمريخ ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الامين
					


السلام عليكم ..
وجمعه مباركة ...
ماشاء الله ...
ربنا يكون في العون 
وتنمياتنا لكم بالتوفيق ...

انا طارق الامين محمد عبد الله 
مقيم ببريطانيا 
عندي مشكلة بسيطة وكبيرة معا ...
اللي هي جواز السفر بتاعي ما سوداني ...
هل ليس لي الحق في التمتع بعضوية النادي ...
ام هناك مخرج قانوني 
ولكم الشكر ...




الحبيب طارق الأمين ... آسف جداً علي الرد المتأخر ... الرجاء راجع الخاص ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الامين
					

????
لا مجيب ...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الامين
					

شئ مؤسف للغاية ..
انك تسأل مجرد سؤال ...
وبعد يومين ما تلقي زول عبرك او رد عليك ....
برضو ممكن نتخطي الحواجز ونجي السودان 
ونتشرف بالعضوية 
من غير مساعده ...




نعتذر مرة أخري أخي الكريم طارق ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر صالح
					

...  ارى  مراجعة  هذا  البند   فى  اول  اجتماع  للجمعية  العمومية ..
ماذا  يضير  المريخ  ان  نال  عضويته من  هو خارج  السودان  او خارج  ولاية  الخرطوم ..
..العضوية  دعم  معنوى  ومادى  للزعيم ..كبراعداد  العضوية  قوة  للمريخ ..



كلامك سليم يا زعيــــــم ...

لابد من مراجعة القوانين ... وإيجاد تفسير منطقي لمنع المقيمين خارج ولاية الخرطوم من إستخراج بطاقة العضوية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*غداً اليوم الثالث للحملة ونتمني من الجميع الحضور والمشاركة ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*فووووووووووووق

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*المكاشفى عبدالله عبدالكريم محمد

الحاج يوسف المايقوما سابقا
الوادى الاخضر حاليا
بطاقه شخصيه 
0912955214
0122484663
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

كلامك سليم يا زعيــــــم ...

لابد من مراجعة القوانين ... وإيجاد تفسير منطقي لمنع المقيمين خارج ولاية الخرطوم من إستخراج بطاقة العضوية ...



اعتقد ان المقصود بذلك اجتماعات الجمعية العمومبة
فمن هم خارج الولاية لن يحضروا تلك الاجتماعات 
وسيكونوا سببا لفشلها لعدم اكتمال النصاب
بما ان نسبة النصاب تؤخز من مجموع العضوية الكلي
لذلك ممكن ان يتبرعوا بتلكم الخمسين جنيها بأي طريقة 
اخري ان كان المقصود دعم النادي ماديا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

المكاشفى عبدالله عبدالكريم محمد

الحاج يوسف المايقوما سابقا
الوادى الاخضر حاليا
بطاقه شخصيه 
0912955214
0122484663



وين رقم الاسكراتش ؟؟:017::017:
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*والمقيم في الخارج في اجازتو لو عمل العضوية لمن يسافر حيشيلوها منو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*ممكن ادارة النادي تعدل في دستورو  وتعمل نوعين من الاعضاء   عضو عامل- وعضو  مساهم-  نحن البعيدين نساهم بس بالاشتراك الشهري متنازلين عن حقوقنا في التصويت و معفيين من واجباتنا  -حضور الاجتماعات - و العضو العامل مستوفي كامل الشروط حتى الجغرافية  محسوب في النصاب  وكدا يدونا فرصة نساهم مع مريخنا العظيم من غير ما نضرو
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

المكاشفى عبدالله عبدالكريم محمد

الحاج يوسف المايقوما سابقا
الوادى الاخضر حاليا
بطاقه شخصيه 
0912955214
0122484663



موعدنا يوم الخميس يا زعامة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اعتقد ان المقصود بذلك اجتماعات الجمعية العمومبة
فمن هم خارج الولاية لن يحضروا تلك الاجتماعات 
وسيكونوا سببا لفشلها لعدم اكتمال النصاب
بما ان نسبة النصاب تؤخز من مجموع العضوية الكلي
لذلك ممكن ان يتبرعوا بتلكم الخمسين جنيها بأي طريقة 
اخري ان كان المقصود دعم النادي ماديا




كلامك صحيح يا زعيــــم ومنطقي جداً ...

لكن لايحق للإدارة منع مريخي من نيل العضوية بحجة أنه لا يسكن ولاية الخرطوم ... فبطاقة العضوية ليست للتصويت في الجمعية العمومية فقط بقدر ماهي وسيلة لدعم النادي مادياً وفكرياً ...

يجب علي الإدارة إيجاد حل جذري لعضوية الخارج وتعديل القوانين لتتناسب مع الجميع بحيث يمكن تخفيض النصاب أو إستخراج عضوية بمسمي آخر لمريخاب الخارج ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

ممكن ادارة النادي تعدل في دستورو  وتعمل نوعين من الاعضاء   عضو عامل- وعضو  مساهم-  نحن البعيدين نساهم بس بالاشتراك الشهري متنازلين عن حقوقنا في التصويت و معفيين من واجباتنا  -حضور الاجتماعات - و العضو العامل مستوفي كامل الشروط حتى الجغرافية  محسوب في النصاب  وكدا يدونا فرصة نساهم مع مريخنا العظيم من غير ما نضرو



كلامك سليم 100% يا دكتور ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

والمقيم في الخارج في اجازتو لو عمل العضوية لمن يسافر حيشيلوها منو ؟؟؟؟



حقو سؤالك ده نسأله لإدارة النادي ... ونشوف ردهم شنو ...
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*أها الناس وصلت وين 

الجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*اسألو وورونا   يا صفوة    :)
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*نحمد الله نحن من الأعضاء القدامى
ربنا يوفق لما فيه الخير
وبالتوفيق فى مسعاكم إن شاء الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*موعدنا يوم السبت القادم يا صفوة الرجاء الحرص علي الحضور ونيل بطاقة العضوية ...

كورنر :
عضويتك ... يدك البناءة وصوتك الجهور ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*فووووووق

*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*تاخرت كثيرا ...........
لعل التاريخ انتهى 
يا ساتر
ارغب وبشدة نيل العضوية
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*يجب ان تكون  العضوية  مفتوحه للجميع لى اى فرد مقيم فى السودان واى سودانى خارج البلد 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضى الرباطابى
					

تاخرت كثيرا ...........
لعل التاريخ انتهى 
يا ساتر
ارغب وبشدة نيل العضوية



لم تتأخر أخي الكريم تابع المنبر لمعرفة يوم العضوية القادم بعد تحديده ( غالباً الخميس القادم ) ...
*

----------


## محمد عبد المنعم

*ممكن الواحد اجي يسجل مركز التسجل اين انا في امدرمان

*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد المنعم
					

ممكن الواحد اجي يسجل مركز التسجل اين انا في امدرمان





مرحب  بيك محمد  

التسجيل فى نادى المريخ  وتابع فى المنبر سيعلن عن يوم  نجتمع فيه كلنا  لنيل العضوية لتسهيل الاجراءات و ضمان التزكية 
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*يسعدني ويشرفني ان اكون عضو في نادي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

يسعدني ويشرفني ان اكون عضو في نادي المريخ









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد المنعم
					

ممكن الواحد اجي يسجل مركز التسجل اين انا في امدرمان






يوم الثلاثاء القادم هو سابع أيام العضوية ... يمكنكم الحضور إلي النادي بعد صلاة المغرب للتشرف بنيل العضوية ...

تحياتي يا صفوة ...
*

----------


## سيزر

*هيا للعضوية
*

----------


## منذر تاج الدين

*ياعزيزي الان روابط الاندية في بلاد المهجر تقدم كل العون والمساعدة وماذلك ببعيد لابناء المسعودية في الامارات الذين استضافو فريق النيل علي حسابهم وهنا الروابط المريخية يمكن ان تقدم اكثر واكثر
*

----------


## العليقي

*لو سمحتو يا شباب اخر يوم لنيل  العضوية متين؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العليقي
					

لو سمحتو يا شباب اخر يوم لنيل  العضوية متين؟




أخي الكريم الفترة مفتوحة لنيل العضوية ولكن سيتم إغلاق الباب مؤقتاً في شهر أغسطس بسبب إنتخابات الجمعية العمومية ...
*

----------


## عثمان الزعيم

*كلامك صاح ياود الدمام
                        	*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*مشكورين من خلال المناطق يمكن أن يتم تسليم الأشياء المطوبة فجميعها متيسرة وفي متناول اليد كيف يتم إيصالها ؟
*

----------

